# synchroniser ical et carnet d'adresses avec mon ipod touch



## cedleh (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'acquérir un ipod touch mais je n'arrive pas a synchroniser ical de mon macbook pro avec mon ipod, ainsi que mon carnet d'adresses. Pouvez vous m'aider car je n'ai pas trouvé sur itunes.
Merci bcp!


----------



## les_innommables66 (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila ce que dit l'aide d'itunes :

"Synchronisation de contacts et de calendriers avec l&#8217;iPod
Si vous disposez d&#8217;un iPod, iPod nano ou d&#8217;un iPod mini, vous pouvez utiliser iTunes pour le synchroniser avec des contacts de Carnet d&#8217;adresses et des informations d&#8217;iCal qui figurent sur votre ordinateur.

Vous ne pouvez synchroniser vos contacts iPod qu&#8217;avec un seul ordinateur.

Pour synchroniser vos informations de contacts et de calendrier :

Connectez votre iPod à votre ordinateur.

Lorsque l&#8217;icône représentant l&#8217;iPod apparaît dans iTunes, sélectionnez-la et cliquez sur l&#8217;onglet Contacts (ou Infos).

Sélectionnez Synchroniser, puis choisissez parmi les options celles qui vous conviennent.

Vos informations de contacts et de calendrier sont mises à jour sur votre iPod chaque fois que vous le connectez à votre ordinateur ou que vous choisissez Fichier > Synchroniser l&#8217;iPod.

Mac OS X 10.3.9 ou antérieur utilise iSync plutôt qu&#8217;iTunes pour synchroniser les informations des contacts et des calendriers de votre ordinateur vers votre iPod. Pour en savoir plus, consultez l&#8217;Aide Mac (dans le Finder, choisissez Aide > Aide Mac)."

*****************************

Utile pour ce que tu veux faire ?

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## cedleh (6 Juin 2010)

Super pour ta réponse j'avais meme pas vu l'onglet!
P-E peux tu me dire si on sait mettre les petits mots "aide-mémoire" sur l'ipod? 
Dans tous les cas un grand merci!


----------

